# Øyeren



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

Hallo,
auch wenn 99,9% der Angler zum Meeresangeln nach Norwegen fahren gibt es dort auch eine Menge guter Süßwasserseen.
Ich habe daher ein paar Fragen zum Øyeren. War schonmal einer von euch dort und kann etwas über seine Erfahrungen berichten. Ein paar Tipps zu den verwendeten Ködern, etwaigen HotSpots und Techniken wäre sehr schön.


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Øyeren*

Hallo Stuffel,
hast du schon gebucht?
Da wir diesen Sommer auch zum ersten mal an den *Øyeren zum Fischen fahren, wäre ich auch über ein paar Infos dankbar.
Ich hoffe dass wir noch ein paar Feedbacks bekommen.
*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Øyeren*

Gebucht ist schon. |supergri Ich habe auch schon Infos vom Reiseveranstalter, wie bei allen Reisen die ich dort gebucht habe/hatte, bekommen.
Ich dachte halt das eventuell sonnst noch jemand mal dort war.

Wann bist Du genau dort?


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Øyeren*

Wir sind vom 9.6. - 16.6. am Glomma-See. Ich hoffe du bist vorher das oben, damit du mich mit Infos füttern kannst.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Øyeren*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Wir sind vom 9.6. - 16.6. am Glomma-See. Ich hoffe du bist vorher das oben, damit du mich mit Infos füttern kannst.



Tut mir leid für Dich, ich bin Anfang Juli vor Ort.
Wo seid ihr genau?


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Øyeren*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für Dich, ich bin Anfang Juli vor Ort.
> Wo seid ihr genau?




 Fugli Gard haben wir gebucht.
 Na, dann kann ich dich ja mit Infos füttern.

 Im Netz bekommt man fast keine Infos.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Øyeren*

In der R&R war mal ein Bericht und bei Bissclips ist auch ein Film dazu. Das Infomaterial welches zu Fugli mitgeschickt wird ist aber gut.
Hast Recht, im Netz findet man nicht viel. Ich dachte auch ich könnte da noch was erfahren.

Naja, ich warte dann mal ab was Du zu berichten hast.


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Øyeren*

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch, mit der Hoffnung das ein Øyeren-Angler es liest und ein paar Tipps gibt.


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Øyeren*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch, mit der Hoffnung das ein Øyeren-Angler es liest und ein paar Tipps gibt.



#h
Und wieder wird er hoch geholt.


----------



## jigg

*AW: Øyeren*

Hei Stuffel, kann dir diesen link empfehlen, ist auch auf Deutsch
http://www.fiskeguiden.no/fiskeGuiden/index.php?side=NyheterTo&NewsID=958
noch einen:
http://www.fiskeland.no/fiskeomraader.php


----------

